# AZ Desert Tortoise



## Alvin01 (Oct 9, 2012)

We adopted an AZ Desert Tortoise on September 15th. He was with another family for the past 25 years. They had been feeding him bananas, cantaloupe and canned green beans. He pooped the day after we got him. Now that we have him, he has only been eating food from the approved list provided by AZ Game & Fish. On the new diet, I have only found a total of 2 tiny bits of green poop in 3 weeks. That's the first thing I am worried about.

We don't have grass in the enclosure yet so I am wondering when I am supposed to stop offering him food? I read somewhere that his digestive system needs to be clear for hibernation. Exactly when should I expect him to hibernate? I live in Gilbert, AZ. 

Thank you so much for your help. My daughters really love Alvin and will be heartbroken if he doesn't wake up!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2012)

If Alvin lives outside, he'll stop eating on his own. Just continue to treat him as you have been. About 3 weeks before he's ready to go to sleep, he'll stop eating. You'll notice he comes out in the morning and soaks up some sun, then stays in the rest of the day. He'll do this for a couple weeks, then he'll just stay in. At this time in my tortoises' lives, I'll box them up and bring them inside to brumate.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to tfo!


----------



## SDDTMama (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome! Do you have any pics of Alvin? I *love* gopherus agassizii!


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2012)

does he feel heavy when you pick him up? solid? if not, then consider Not hibernating him.. be sure he gets plenty of water...


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome, congratulations on your new addition..


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2012)

I too would love a pic  Also, how had the prior family cared for him during winter? Did they brumate him indoors or outdoors or at all? Please also keep in mind that change to their world can create stress in a tort and a stressed tort is not the best candidate for brumation (simply my opinion)....you may want to "try" to keep him awake and active this year and plan to get him ready for it next winter...


----------



## Alvin01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Since I first posted, Alvin has had a bowel movement each day. I was feeding him some really long strands of bermuda grass, and I think it was clogging him up. 

The previous family said that Alvin has hibernated outside every year. I feel pretty good about letting him hibernate now that I know his system is working fine. Thank you so much everyone for all of your help!


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2012)

Absolutely handsome fella....


----------



## SDDTMama (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwwwww, I love the big 'uns . . .


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Nov 1, 2012)

If he hasn't went into hibernation please take him to Dr. DRIGGERS he's in GILBERT AZ. He'll help you with anything you need. Plus we are required by AZ Game and Fish to get our Torte checked BEFORE each Hibernation.


----------



## Alvin01 (Nov 1, 2012)

azkeyrealtor said:


> If he hasn't went into hibernation please take him to Dr. DRIGGERS he's in GILBERT AZ. He'll help you with anything you need. Plus we are required by AZ Game and Fish to get our Torte checked BEFORE each Hibernation.



Do you have a desert tortoise that has hibernated? Do you live in the Phoenix area? Alvin is still out.


----------



## reticguy76 (Nov 2, 2012)

Although mine is still small, mine has not gone into brumation full swing. Food intake and activity level has slowed down, but not halted, and still comes out during the day.


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I live in South Chandler with a beautiful Male about 40 to 50 yrs old. He went into hibernation 2011 Nov. 22nd. This year he went in a week ago. I have a friend Boby T who just went last week and another Sonoran Desert Tortoise that has NOT yet. We all live in South Chandler.


----------

